# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  كيفيه تفليش روم للاكاتيل اكس بوب OT-5035d

## goldenboyalaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
انا معى الكاتيل اكس بوب  :Wink:  المهم الموبيل  باصدار 4.0 وده الاصدار الافتراضى و حدثته الى 4.1 للجيلى بين  تحديث رسمى  
المهم التحديث زفت فيه مشاكل كتير تهنيج  وتقل وبقى زفت اخر حاجه  :Frown:    المهم انا عايز ارجعه للاصدار القديم اللى هو 4.0 وعرفت ان ده بيتم عن طريق تفليش الروم صح   
حد عنده خليفه او عارف طريقه تفليش الروم للاكاتيل اكس بوب 
او حد عنده خلفيه ازاى ارجعه  للاصدار القديم  
بالله عليكم ارجو الرد والمساعده  :Smile:  
بليز احتاج مساعده  
ارجو الرد سريعا  :Smile:

----------


## alaameskini

baraka allaho fik wa bik akhi

----------

